

Reddit AMA about North Korea - shocks
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18g7z1/i_have_been_to_north_korea_over_100_times_ama/

======
shocks
I thought I'd post this since discussion about North Korea has been so popular
in the recent past. :)

